# Laptop + Traktor DJ



## psyfloor (12. Juni 2008)

hi, bin neu hier und mich mal ein bisschen durchs forum geklickt, aber leider nichts über dieses thema gefunden. 

ich möchte mit Traktor Dj ein bisschen für meine kollegen auflegen, ich haber nur erfahrung mit dem djing mit cd players. nun möchte ich ein laptop kaufen und dies digital machen mit traktor dj.

Die meissten laptops haben ja nur eine soundkarte und ich möchte sowieso ein mischpult das via midi verbindet wird. leider finde ich kein passendes, mitdem ich die cues anhören kann mit den kopfhörer, kennt jemand ein billiges?

danke im vorraus


----------

